# Do they pay you for cancelled Instant Offers?



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Earlier today I did a few Instant Offers. The last one I went to disappeared from my itinerary when I hit I've arrived. Looking at my Earnings page, the canceled order is there. Did I miss the memo on this? I'm not upset, but I want to make sure they don't think this food is being delivered...


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Got a surprisingly quick response from support. Yes, is the answer. This is the email I received from them:

_Hello,

If an order is canceled by a customer or merchant after you accept an Instant Offer, you will still be paid for it. Payment for canceled orders may take 24-48 hours to appear on your earnings screen, and will appear as an earnings adjustment._


----------

